# Phone In Riyadh



## jmedois (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm moving to Riyadh in a few weeks, and I would like to know what kind of service I should get, should I get an Unlocked Phone and transfer service.

Please let

Thanks 

MEDOS


----------

